# First Roth flask



## NEslipper (Mar 28, 2021)

I just deflasked my first flask on Thursday (3/25) and it was some roth seedlings I'm very excited about. All the agar was washed off and they were potted up together, with the ones that fell off in a second compot. Mix is fine orchiata, perlite, and charcoal top-dressed with some sphagnum. Ambient humidity is ~70%, and they’re in bags that are partially open for venting, temps are ~21-24C, low light. My plan was to set them and forget them for about 10 years, but I did check on them today (3/28) and noticed some brown spots and leaf tip die-back. I cut off the brown portions and put cinnamon on the cut site, but I was wondering if this is a normal part of the adjustment period, or something I should be more concerned about?


I grow indoors, so I would prefer to not have to spray, although I do have some Physan if absolutely necessary. Thanks for your help!


----------



## kiwi (Mar 28, 2021)

They look great. I also cut away any browning leaves and treat with cinnamon. What is the cross?


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 28, 2021)

The browning happens as they are adjusting to the new environment and I would keep an eye to see if the browning continues as it could turn to rot. Cutting it off and treating them with cinnamin is what I did when my roths seedling as well. What is the roth cross? Is it from Orchid Inn?


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2021)

Looking perfect. What is the cross?


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for the reassurances! At one week and things seemed to have stabilized, I haven’t cut off any browning in a few days. So far, no losses (fingers crossed). Cross is ‘Paradise City’ x ‘Dark Angel’. The plants came out-of-flask, so it was very easy to rinse them off and pot them up. Almost no leaf or root breakage, all-in-all a very positive experience! Hopefully, I’ll get some nice blooms in a decade or so...


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2021)

I was awful tempted by that cross. Should be great.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 1, 2021)

How many seedlings? I think it is going to be a great cross and has a high potential!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2021)

Excellent cross (i purchased some, too). They look good. No more 'cutting'.


----------



## kiwi (Apr 1, 2021)

Ditto. I have that cross also. Should be good


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 1, 2021)

Justin said:


> I was awful tempted by that cross. Should be great.


I’m here to enable, you should go for it!!


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 1, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> How many seedlings? I think it is going to be a great cross and has a high potential!


There’s about 28, I didn’t get an exact count. I’m very happy! My windowsills will be overflowing once these start to put on some size!


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 1, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Excellent cross (i purchased some, too). They look good. No more 'cutting'.


I agree they should be excellent, I’m really excited about this line of breeding. Thank you! How are yours doing?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 2, 2021)

only slightly bigger than yours - a few weeks out of flask.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 2, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> There’s about 28, I didn’t get an exact count. I’m very happy! My windowsills will be overflowing once these start to put on some size!


 They are a good size. Survival rate should be much higher with bigger seedlings. 

Just be carefully when watering the seedlings. If water if found on the leaf axil and the crown, use a piece of toilet paper to absorb the extra water so it will not form crown rot!


----------



## musa (Apr 2, 2021)

They look good! 
Without orchid shows in Europe it is so hard to get a hand on such crosses...
...hope for next year...


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 9, 2021)

UPDATE: It’s been a little over 2 months. No losses yet (fingers crossed)! Not a lot going on vegetatively, but when I was watering them today I did notice some nice new root growth. It’s warming up here as we head into early summer, so I’m hoping to see some explosive growth in the next few months.


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2021)

One thing I have found is to feed roths out of flask very lightly (or not at all). NBS and BS plants can take a ton of feeding, but not out of flask.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2021)

you are doing VERY well with those. Mine are a bit sad....


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 10, 2021)

love to see those root tips! high 5!


----------



## KateL (Jun 10, 2021)

Your baby Roths look good, but if you want “explosive growth”, you might try phrags.


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 10, 2021)

Justin said:


> One thing I have found is to feed roths out of flask very lightly (or not at all). NBS and BS plants can take a ton of feeding, but not out of flask.


Thanks for the tip! I haven’t fed these yet, when do you usually start phasing in some fertilizer? 6 months? I would probably begin with some really dilute k lite.

the mature plants can really take a lot, I thought I was already fertilizing them heavily, but I’ve been ramping up the past few months and they’re loving it! Hopefully, I can get some higher flower counts next blooming!


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 10, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> you are doing VERY well with those. Mine are a bit sad....


Thank you! The photo is of one of the compots, I put the second in a higher light spot and those seedlings did NOT like that. I moved them back to lower light and they are recovering now.

I hope yours pick up, why do you think they are sad?


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Thanks for the tip! I haven’t fed these yet, when do you usually start phasing in some fertilizer? 6 months? I would probably begin with some really dilute k lite.
> 
> the mature plants can really take a lot, I thought I was already fertilizing them heavily, but I’ve been ramping up the past few months and they’re loving it! Hopefully, I can get some higher flower counts next blooming!



I would wait a year, and then only use very dilute fert. I have fried and killed entire compots by feeding to early.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 11, 2021)

Justin said:


> I would wait a year, and then only use very dilute fert. I have fried and killed entire compots by feeding to early.


What fertilizer do you like? What ppm, compots?


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2021)

I use Miracle Gro 30-10-10 Orchid Food. 1/4 tsp per gallon water for mature plants.


----------

